# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Rosemary is  in PTown

## MIke R

For an art class .......had a wonderful dinner at NorEast Beer  Garden with her ....oysters ...fish tacos and assorted craft beers finished off with a sipping tequila that very much surprised her as to how good it was......

tomorrow she is going to take a ride with us and experience the insanity of Swim for Life where we ceremoniously dump 70 swimmers at a time into cold shark infested waters to swim  the mile and a quarter from Long Pt to the harbor beach .......I keep suggesting re naming the event Swim For YOUR Life due to  the presence of great whites these days, but the idea hasn't been widely accepted ......yet

developing

----------


## amyb

Take good care of each other.  Good luck tomorrow.

----------


## andynap

Sounds like an interesting swim. Dump  a couple of seals in too for entertainment.  :cool:

----------


## Rosemary

It was a fun and funny evening with Mike tonight...Wellfleet Oysters and fish tacos were delicious, and it was nice to be with a very well liked local at a busy and special spot. (Oh yes.  They know his name.)  The Swim For Life is dear to my heart and I am excited about a boat ride, though I don't think I will swim/be bait. :)

----------


## amyb

You have made a good decision, Little Grasshopper. Take pictures and help the captain.

----------


## didier

sounds like a cool event. I would definitely do the swim if I were there.  Hey, whats life without a little adventure/danger?

----------


## MIke R

I swear You can't make this stuff up ...,, we come out of the inner harbor with 50 nervous swimmers who are asking questions about GW sharks ..... And all we see  are dorsal fins  .... Lots and lots of dorsal fins.... After a second of frozen terror everyone realized it was ....,.dolphins !!!!!!

----------


## amyb

Whew!

----------


## MIke R



----------


## andynap

A swim with the dolphins

----------


## MIke R

It certainly was that

----------


## MIke R

.....

----------


## elgreaux

looks like a lot of brave souls, sharks or not, the chill of the water is challenging enough I would imagine...

----------


## T3

... water was probably the warmest it has been - I would guess mid to upper 60's ... toasty in a wetsuit ... main challenge yesterday was a breeze gusting to the mid to upper 20's producing a chop that pushed a bit off course and making it a little difficult to sight your goal and time your breaths to take in only air ... for many, the main "new experience" of this swim across the harbor is being in 60+ ft of water within 20 yards - the bottom quickly disappears and stays gone until the final 300 or so yards of the approx. 1.25 mile swim ... taken together going straight was a major goal for 400 or so in Provincetown yesterday ...

----------


## didier

> .....




wow, what wonderful memories you will have.  living life to the fullest.  great photo's by the way.

----------


## GramChop

> .....



Wow!  The swim alone would be enough to make a great memory, but swimming with dolphins?  Wow!!!

----------


## Rosemary

The camaraderie was infectious even before the dolphin sightings.  Captain Mike delighted the swimmers with a loop around the dolphins to prolong our view of them...  And I got to ride on the bridge on the way back to the dock!  Thank you, again Mike! Wonderful morning!  T3-sorry to have missed you!

----------


## MIke R

T3....my boats water temp gauge had it at 65

And the funniest thing ?????....the newspaper wants to use my dolphin pics for the paper even going to give me photographic credit....me....the worlds worst photographer with an iPhone.....hilarious....

----------


## MIke R

Timing is everything in life.... One day  after the swim for life this photo was taken of a GWS with a seal  in his mouth at  Provincetown

----------


## Rosemary

I like to think I helped broker that photo credit.

----------


## MIke R

you did....for certain:eagerness:

----------


## tim

Interesting event, thanks for the report.  I might could swim the distance, but anything below water temp of 80 degrees is cold to  me:uncomfortableness:

----------


## T3

Link to a swimmer's video (probably using a GoPro) starting with a ride on Cee Jay and continuing through to the finish at the Boatslip ... sent out by swim organizers today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC7Sb117KoY

----------


## andynap

Terrific video.

----------


## MIke R

Wow!!!!!...way cool T3 ...thanks for  posting that ...I ll put it up  on the CeeJay website!!!!!

----------


## katva

Great video!!!!

----------


## MIke R

And if you look close....both Rosemary and I are in it

----------


## katva

> And if you look close....both Rosemary and I are in it



I did see you guys!!   :thumb up:

----------


## Rosemary

Isn't it funny?!  Ivan, the young man who took it, is from Bulgaria and was doing the swim with a friend.  I have their picture but don't know how to post it.  Yes.  I am that girl.

----------


## MIke R

Attachment 26615Attachment 26614



> Isn't it funny?!  Ivan, the young man who took it, is from Bulgaria and was doing the swim with a friend.  I have their picture but don't know how to post it.  Yes.  I am that girl.



here you go.....

----------


## andynap

> And if you look close....both Rosemary and I are in it



I saw you- with the T-shirt that said Mate on it-  but not Rosemary since I don't know what she looks like.

----------


## MIke R

> I saw you- with the T-shirt that said Mate on it-  but not Rosemary since I don't know what she looks like.



I had my black Northface pullover on....no t shirt

----------


## Rosemary

Thanks Mike!  I emailed Ivan and told him his video was being enjoyed and he just wrote back, quite tickled with the whole thing.  Andy, green shirt and sunglasses for me.

----------


## andynap

> I had my black Northface pullover on....no t shirt



It was a joke. Mate gets tip and all. Haha

----------


## MIke R

LOL.....I dont need tips....:eagerness:

mates do

----------


## Rosemary

Next time I'll wear a shirt that says Mate.  Bring on the tips!

----------


## andynap

I'll have to look at the video on a big screen.

----------


## MIke R

> Next time I'll wear a shirt that says Mate.  Bring on the tips!



the funniest thing is that day the owner of the boat was my mate!!!!!

----------


## amyb

I saw my buddy Rosemary and Mike...tres cool.

----------


## Rosemary

It was tres cool, Amy.  And a belated compliment to Mike - boatloads of swimmers on a very windy and choppy day in Provincetown harbor, kayaks everywhere, dolphins and seals everywhere...Mike brought the bow of the boat right up to the edge of Long Point where it shoals up to waist deep and held CeeJay steady as can be, out of gear, until all the swimmers were safely in the water and away from the boat.  It was impressive.

----------


## amyb

Mike has skills.

----------


## elgreaux

nice !

----------


## tim

> It was tres cool, Amy.  And a belated compliment to Mike - boatloads of swimmers on a very windy and choppy day in Provincetown harbor, kayaks everywhere, dolphins and seals everywhere...Mike brought the bow of the boat right up to the edge of Long Point where it shoals up to waist deep and held CeeJay steady as can be, out of gear, until all the swimmers were safely in the water and away from the boat.  It was impressive.



  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

And I can now add " published photographer " to my resume which is hilarious given how bad I am

----------


## amyb

Well done, MikeR!

----------


## Rosemary

Good job!

----------


## MIke R

Thanks...What puzzles me  is if you look at my other pic it is of a mother/baby which isn't seen very often never mind  photographed ... but they went with my other pic......

----------

